# Any tips 4 union lake in union city



## michiganq2hunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I havent been ice fishing in about 4 years but my brother wants to go so i was thinking of takin him out there this weekend. Will be trying to catch perch and bluegill. Is there any great holes out there? Or is there another good lake in the branch calhoun area?


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

a uncle of mine lives down there and fishes by the damn on the southwest end. kind of a long walk out to the lake, but he does o.k. I guess. good luck


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Grew up down there in Coldwater. Last time i was on union lake we caught carp after carp through the ice-the on ly time that ever happened to me. We were by a river mouth if i remember correctly.

A couple of excellent "sleeper" lakes are Island lake which is right on U.S. 12 just past the viaduct half way between coldwater and bronson on the north side, very small and loaded with big crappie. Another is craig lake which is just east of island lake on the south side, great trout lake with corn at night right in the middle also crappie. Lime lake is only accessible by public in winter as its private but the marsh touches batavia rd. (which is just east of craig lake half way between bronson and coldwater). Lime lake is AWSOME, i used to fish it all the time, it has HUGE gills, crappie channel cats and limited pike. (more gar than northern. Go to the second point ease of Batavia and fish in 22' of water off of the south dropoff. If i still lived down there I'd be on Lime first! Island second then craig.
good luck


----------



## tasdevil (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm from Bronson area and maybe 15-20 years ago Lime Lake and Island Lake were good but not anymore all stunted fish in both.Craig Lake has never had trout in I think your memory is not as good as you think.As for fishing Union by the dam it is not a very long walk and can usually catch a mess of perch but don't expect many over 9 inches but you will get a good fish dinner.As for most of the other lakes around here it is real slow wouldn't take a kid anywhere but Union Lake.


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Your right Craig lake doesnt have trout, I meant Cary Lake. The depth and report of large gills were from a friend in the area that has given 3 ziplocks of large gills from Lime lake this year. I lived in the area until 6-7 years ago and did quite well on island for crappie at that time.


----------



## tasdevil (Jan 22, 2003)

Cary Lake does have big fish in it was there the other day but only caught 3 but 2 were 11 inch crappies and this is normal size crappies out of this lake.On Lime and Island your idea of big fish must be smaller then mine as you will not catch many if any 8 inch bluegills or 10 inch crappies out of either of those lakes.The lakes to fish are Gilead and Cary for nice fish in our area.Union Lake has 9-10 inch bluegills and many crappie over 10 inches but they are not biting yet.


----------



## Rubber1 (Jan 2, 2001)

I have a freind that lives on Union, I fish down there regularly. There is a cove north of the dam that has good perch action as mentioned. I have been fishing the south end of the lake, west of the boat launch at the mouth of the coves. Caught my limit of perch last Sun. in an hour and a half. Lots of small ones, but in the end, I had 23 perch over 10 inches. The cove in front of the the bait shop is usually where I catch Gills & Crappie. It has been very slow over there this year though. If you have a fish finder and can locate some of the stumps; your luck will be better.Good Luck


----------



## tasdevil (Jan 22, 2003)

I have fished Union the last ten years and haven't seen20 10 inch perch caught in that whole time.Just get kinda aggravated with fisherman that say how big their fish are without measuring.I don't want to call you a liar but did you measure them.I carry a ruler with me at all times so when I catch fish I can tell the exact story.I am an avid fisherman and in this area I have very,very seldom seen anybody with 20 10 inch perch off any lake.


----------



## Rubber1 (Jan 2, 2001)

I was a bit surpried myself Sunday, but yes I have a rule mounted on the side of my box, my largest perch was 13 inches!!! Most of the times I've fished union, the perch are usually 5 to 8 inches.


----------



## tasdevil (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes most perch there are small but you can always catch enough 7-8 inchers fir dinner.I just wonder why the bluegills and crappies are always big when you get them.I'll have to try your hotspot.How long a walk is it from the access?Thanks for any info


----------



## Rubber1 (Jan 2, 2001)

My freind lives on the road past the boat launch right at the curve. (Sorry I don't know the names of the roads) There is a cove at the bottom of the hill. The mouth of the cove is usually where I catch them. If you can find any kind of structure with a finder, I think you'll start catching the bigger perch. Good Luck!!!


----------

